# Mortal remains



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2022)

This may be a bit of a morbid topic, but on my recent walk in the woods I came across these mammal remains.
The first thing I found was this skull. I assume it belonged to a fox. Since it was already very weathered I am not quite sure.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2022)

In a completely different place in the forest, I found this lower upper jaw. Too far away that it could belong to the skull above.
No idea to which mammal this may have belonged. If you have a clue, please let me know.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 15, 2022)

A herbivore of some description, probably a sheep.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> A herbivore of some description, probably a sheep.


Thanks, Sporgon. 
As we do not have any sheep nearby but deer living in the forest, I suppose the latter.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 17, 2022)

Those teeth are definitely those of a herbivore.
I agree with Sporgon on it being a sheep too.


----------

